# A Poll reference changes to the FET Board



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all,

You'll have noticed a few changes taking place on Fertility Friends over the past couple of months - there will be some subtle changes to the FET Board, to ensure it follows the new guidelines, taking place the coming weeks too. This will including merging some of the threads that are of the same nature / title / month etc.

FF - Site Guidelines

If you do have any questions, please PM me and I'll do my best to answer them. 
Many thanks

           

 

Mini x x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all,


Having posted regarding the changes on the board - I now ask how you would like to be grouped?  


Hopefully we'll come to a happy medium before I start merging & locking threads.   


At the moment there are threads for varying months - June / July for example.  I'd like to continue along this vein of thought - but that will mean locking months that have passed.  Hopefully    everyone has a BFP and are now posting on the relevant 'Pregnancy & Parenting' board or looking towards their next steps, whether it be FET or otherwise.


I was thinking of some overlap for those who are having treatment one month but testing the next ... eg "FET June / July (incl those testing in Aug)"


What do you think?  If the thread titles were more uniform it might be easier for newbies to find us   


I will start making some changes this week... Please bear with me .. I'll try and make it a smooth-ish transition!   


Thank you in advance for your support.


Mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

... would love to know what you'd like before I make any changes...   


Mini x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mini
Hi, thanks for looking after us  
Can we be set up the same as cycle buddies? Over there they have overlapping months as people start and finish at such varying times. 
For example I originally joined the June/July thread as I am now dr, having tx throughout July, having transfer in August and then testing later on towards the end of August. The ladies on the June/July thread had already had their tx and were beginning to test and I hadn't even started dr   I felt like we had nothing to chat about  

Over on cycle buddies this setup allows for ladies different start and testing month and seems to work over there.

You could start the date/buddies threads ahead of time and then we can just join where we fit in. Then we can post other questions about fet as and when we need to. This should limit little groups of chatting and tidy up the fet board.

There are loads of places for ivf ladies to post and ask questions and not so much for us fet ladies, so this board is really important to lots of us  

Hope this makes sense   Wanted to add my thoughts as I will only moan when you change things and I hadn't added my thoughts!    
Ali x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ali - my thinking exactly - its what I do on the Czech board   


I've already started overlapping some of the threads....


Thank you for your ideas - the more the merrier!


    


Mini x


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Ali / Mini,
I'm new, and looking for a FET thread for July  / August - was hoping to find one, can I start one? - sounds like my dates are similar to Ali's. Jen


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jen there's one already .... Would cut & paste a link but on my iPhone.

All the best

Mini x x


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Mini, I'm probably being dim - I can see the June/July, and the august/sept, but not the july/august - maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Jen


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Jen the boards are set up to slightly overlap - so if you're having treatment in July but test in August, then use this thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262740.0

If you're having treatment in August, best place to post is this thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265595.0

Hope that makes sense.

Mini x


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all FET Ladies 


Just a quickie question to gage your feelings with regards to the FET Board layout.   


At present the FET Board is a little all over the place and before I start some hard core house keeping, I wanted to gather your thoughts.  


The first point is would you prefer it if the FET cycles buddies were grouped quarterly - or leave them as they are?  


I'm also thinking of having a locked sticky thread with a list of who is cycling when and where at the top of the page.  The down side is that I will be the only person able to update it and if I'm away for what ever reason there will be a delay in updating new information.  


I will be locking the threads after their nominated months have expired as most will have moved onto other areas of FF for support.  This also makes it easier for those newbies wanting to join, helping them firnd their way round the board.  Please remember that pregnancy talk is better placed in the other threads / boards that have been set up to support this topic.  It can and often is upsetting for those who have not yet had their BFP and are yet to cycle or for those who have just tested a BFN.   
  
What are your thoughts?   

Mini x


PS I'm not promising anything .... just posing the question at this stage.


PPS You can make more than 1 choice.


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Me again!  
I think the dates threads are working well, we are like frostie cycle buddies that are all going through the same thing at the same time   although I'm loving the idea of a who/when/where bit (like a HOF?) It's so tricky keeping up with everyone this would be really helpful.
I'd rather add my opinion now than moan when things are not to my liking    
Thanks for all your hard work
Ali x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ali - Got it in one ... more of a HOF similar to other boards - thought that way you'd be able to see who's going where and when at a glance instead of trawling through the posts trying to find the information.


We're all entitled to a moan ... done it enough myself!     


Thank you for your thoughts and suggestions


Mini x


----------

